# RSA-Hack könnte Sicherheit von SecurID-Tokens gefährden



## Newsfeed (18 März 2011)

Unbekannte haben Daten von den Servern des Herstellers RSA gestohlen. Dies beeinträchtigt offenbar die Sicherheit vieler weltweit eingesetzter Authentifzierungssysteme. RSA warnt nun Kunden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

